# Another HMPK from Karen....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm getting ready to spawn my HMPK's from Karen Mac Auley. I've been eyeing this boy since he was posted. I wanted him as a backup but I may use him instead of my marble boy. The red/gold male I got from her is no longer a contender due to his anal fin. It got a little ambitious in its growth and ended up being almost an inch long. Great for a HM but not a HMPK. The marble is beautiful but this guy has better fins and form. Either way it will be a awesome spawn .


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Oooh, very nice!  If you don't mind me asking, is that how her name shows up on aquabid? I've been trying to find someone reliable to purchase a betta from. I'm pretty wary as this will be first time haha.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Her name on AB is martinismommy. She is very nice and has beautiful bettas. She has both HMPKs and HM and maybe some CT's. She normally doesn't list many fish at once but if you email her she can probably find you something in her betta collection.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahh I love HMPKs :-D Send me one! Haha, wish Canada had more of a selection.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

very nice choice


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i was just looking at that fish earlier today. And talking to Karen the last couple of days.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

martini always has beautiful and best quality fish o.o he is awesome


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! I will definitely look into contacting her! Thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

What an interesting coloration. Congrats, he is very handsome.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice! I will too say that Karen's fish are amazing.
All my fish are from her stock, except juvies that I've bred from her fish.
They will spawn very easily and are generally very gentle during the spawn... I'm pretty sure Karen shows her fish manners :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My best spawns come from her fish  Karen is AWESOME.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I almost got that guy when Karen posted them on her FB page before she posted them on AB! 

I'm getting 2 boy and 1 girl from the same spawn as him tomorrow, so excited!!! 

The boys

















and the girl


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I looooved the 1st one when I saw him! Congrats!
I've trying my best to control my buying impulses, it's very hard with Karen posting all those fish. 
I have enough fish-children at home to take care of now... just need to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Quick question: Who's Karen?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen Mac Auley is the vice president of the IBC and the breeder of these wonderful fish  She constantly places well in IBC shows.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh ok those are some nice looking fish


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@moonshadow-those are beautiful! the first male looks sort of like my marble. That female is awesome, nice 180 spread on her. I contacted karen early about this spawn so I was able to get a couple girls from her. Sadly one got an infection and passed away. I know she hardly had any females in this spawn so I felt really bad. My guy should be here today too. Post photos 

BTW...I have a FB page for my bettas if anyone wants to like it. I'll be posting my fish and spawn info on there. Its called Serendipity Splendens.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My guys just got here! They're acclimating as I type! So exciting!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*new boys....*

,


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful boys!!!!


----------

